# Autoglym SRP and EGP revisted.



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Autoglym Super Resin and Extra Gloss revisted.

Both products seem to get a raw deal these days from time to time now. I have been using SRP for years occasionally using Carlack 68 or AIO in its place at times. The EGP however not until I did the daily hack a few weeks ago with - it hadnt used it in a long while despite having at least 10 litres of it kicking around!

Seeing how well it was holding up on the daily drive 6 weeks, still slick and beading well over an AIO base, I decided to try it for the first time on the garage queen. After much deliberation and mind changing and seeing threads of people using my fave combo's of VM and RMG topped with Souveran or Nattys on Black I nearly didnt do. But am so glad did.

The Clio was in Good shape SSR 2, VM'd RMG'd a couple of months ago, and sealed wih Ex-p. Since then topped with various coats of Souveran and Nattys Blue and maintained with OCW after washing the paint was in good shape. Seeing this I left the PC on the shelf.

Hand polished the car with SRP and yellow megs foam hand pad. Panel at a time, and removed with a Pakshak Ultra. Nice and thin and no dusting problems.

Hand applied a coat of EGP again with a yellow megs foam hand pad, again thin is the name of the game here. In places it was to thick for my liking as I was pushed for time a bit and rushed a little. Applied it the whole car and let cure for a hour before removing. Not the easist product remove not in the league of other sealants in this front. A small amount of dust where I aplied it a little to thick. Suprised bt the looks. Lightly applying the SRP and there had been no change in appreance car looked great. After the EGP even better black, deep and wet, no muting to the flakes in the way others have said. 

Not quite as nice as the apperance of a fresh coat of Souveran, but on better un topped than my other sealnts collection, going to layer another coat or two over the next few days and top with Souveran next weekend.

Has made me re-think the whole boutique sealants thing, pics to follow for the AG haters!  I guess its all down to proper prep as everyone says, but am gald I did try the combo plus its nice o know its got durable protection on there if I need it.

Dont dismisss this combo over proper prep guys just because its available in Halfords.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks great!

Really rate SRP highly


----------



## HarleyGirl (Nov 9, 2005)

Can you apply a carnuba wax on top of EGP - Swissol or P21s?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Before discovering Megs I used nothing else but SRP and Extra Gloss. 

I gotta go back to it though. I got about 8 lites of their Super Glym in the shed waiting to be used.

As ever Rich, car looks super.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

HarleyGirl said:


> Can you apply a carnuba wax on top of EGP - Swissol or P21s?


You sure can, I plan Souveran on top after a few more layers of EGP.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

As a "one step" SRP has few rivals in this country for its price, £14.99 for a Litre from Halfrauds/motorworld etc (no p&p). there maybe better "one steps" but they cost alot more. plus for "daily drivers" SRP's cleaning ability is unmatchable.


----------



## Super Josh (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow, that is fantasric mister treen  



Josh


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i used to use them all the time, i never discount some of the old stuff, in some ways i enjoy much more using a liquid product like the srp ,egp they just seem like your doing something if you know what i mean !!
very nice finish by the way rich (mental note consider black car)


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, that looks great Rich. Very sharp reflections and nice bit of wetness too! Definately something i may try in the new year after i (guarantee) get sick of Zaino!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Gor for broke on the EGP Rich - I reckon 6 or 7 coats would be unreal!

I think I've said before that SRP/EGP is "our" Klasse and it's too easy to dismiss AG stuff for the reasons you've stated. 

Damned good work mate - and excellent photos


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheer guys.

A second coats going on in a bit, and a third on Wednesday as I have some time of, will see what it is doing to the looks!.

It will be getting the weather to do them all Andy, you know what its like in cold or damp conditions, and I will be itching to get Nattys Blue and Souveran on top to!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Look forward to it mate  

Having seen AIO + multiple coats of SG (7 or 8 from memory), I'd say it sterilises the depth - although the guy @ Autopia who'd done this hadn't topped with a wax as far as I can recall.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Second coats on, noticeable deeping will see what the third coat brings in the week.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Good work Rich and as you say a great example of what halfords has to offer! 

I personally love the mega reflective look that sealants bling out on black cars!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers Mark- Must admit after the second coat today I am kicking myself for not trying it sooner!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Further update on this one - up to the third coat now, was getting dark, by the time I did pics but in Sunlight, each coat adds more depth, wetness and gloss, still no muting. Still not the easist product to a remove even with thin coats and hour curing not in the same league as Ex-p etc.

I was using the plush side of a Pakshak ultra MF, but found a wipe first with the non plush short nap side first removes the EGP with ease, then flip the cloth to the plush side for the final wipe. May add another coat, or now just have another revist with topping it with #16 which I have not used for over a year.



















More pics here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=4411


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Do you find SRP and/or EGP dusty at all? I never used to like any Autoglym stuff but recently it seems to be coming back into favour, the EGP is very interesting to me.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I used EGP years ago.......and I mean about 10 years ago!! It was one of my mates that had it so only used it once, but it did give a good finish.

It was very runny and reminded me of the turtle wax gloss guard. Could be pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

RobDon said:


> Do you find SRP and/or EGP dusty at all? I never used to like any Autoglym stuff but recently it seems to be coming back into favour, the EGP is very interesting to me.


Both will dust if you apply to thickly.

I use SRP by PC and get no dust at all.

Got light dusting where I got carried away with the EGP, needs to be super thin. As the layers have gone on I have got better at applying them thinly using a yellow foam hand pad. Finish is super slick now.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I used to find SRP very dusty, then learnt that I was applying to much, hence the dust. 

I've not had a problem with EGP dusting.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

TW Gloss Guard was the first sealant I ever tried, quite liked it, used to bead like mad!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

RobDon said:


> TW Gloss Guard was the first sealant I ever tried, quite liked it, used to bead like mad!


It was you that put me onto the TWGG. I remember thinking at the time it was like AGEG.

I liked the TW too. Was gonna put in between my CarLack and OCW.


----------

